# maybe a new 350/g35 thread



## ballz3 (Jul 14, 2004)

ok....does any one who owns a 350z now wish they actually went with the g35? the reason i ask is a question i'm sure most of you have had.

i worry that if i get a Z, i will regret having only 2 seats a year or so down the road. so, that is my question. i know i will have to deal with it in order to get a sportier car....but even the times when you and your girl/guy go some where, and some one needs a ride home....it's pretty inconvenient, although not your responsibility at all.

just a thought. that's the biggest thing that has been running through my head between either car. although the g's rear seats are tiny, at least there's room for stuff...and some times people, back there.

thanks in advance!! i'm sure it will be hard to get any one to actually admit it. hehe


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

You have a good point. It's nice to have the convenience of more seats, but on the flip side, how many times has someone wanted a ride and you didn't want to give it, but you had no excuse and didn't want to be rude...?

The Z is a "truer" sports car, where the G sacrifices a little for the convenience and luxury.

My household has 2 four-door cars other than the Z. You just have to take inventory of your lifestyle before making your purchase. Especially if it's your only automobile. I suppose you can try it out by not using your rear seats for a couple of weeks and see how it affects you.


----------



## ballz3 (Jul 14, 2004)

you have very good points as well. thanks for the reply.

yeah, my wife and i were talking about it and i think we may just have to get one as a 3rd vehicle....pretty much for that reason. we currently have a sentra and altima, and where i live i would have to get rid of one (can only fit 2 cars) of my own. so, i think i will have to wait 'till next year when i move if i want the Z...or just "deal" with it for a year. 

thanks again! very good points.


----------



## 05ylloZoncer (Jan 9, 2007)

I love the Z and would never suggest that be my only car, I need a truck and a 4dr for those other times in my life.
I would never give up the fun of the z to be "practical" that just would not be worth it.

I got to drive her at 100+ this last weekend and for me nothing beats the feel of her at that speed.

oh her name is Zelda

Vent


----------

